# '84 300zx problems?



## cro300zx (Jul 19, 2005)

what problems does 300zx (my is '84 N/A) usually have (BHG or something else)? what i have to do to prevent them? 

Thanks
Tomislav


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

http://z31.com/lookfor.shtml


----------



## Billsride (Jul 22, 2005)

cro300zx said:


> what problems does 300zx (my is '84 N/A) usually have (BHG or something else)? what i have to do to prevent them?
> 
> Thanks
> Tomislav


Ijust purchased my first 1985 Nissian 300ZX the heater motor quit working the first day. I have checked the fuses all good! I jumped the heater motor directly to the battery and it worked! When I reinstalled turn on the heater nothing happens. any idea what I could check next? I'm not good with automotive electrical.


----------

